# Big domain name drops of 2020



## whiteknight (Dec 2, 2020)

What are some premium names you remember seeing in this years tbr drop.  I'll start off with:

Bk.ca
diesel.ca
deli.ca
o2.ca
physician.ca
leasing.ca
tone.ca

added a few in there that are on the current list as 2020 is not yet over lol.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 2, 2020)

Did pixel.ca not drop?

Also susan.ca


----------



## Nafti (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes, there has been plenty other great .ca sales drop this year. The list above needs a couple more names.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 2, 2020)

Matrix.ca

Speaking of top names, a weird thing happened to me a while back, whereby I won a domain that wasn't that expensive or notable, yet it was the top pick of that week, and there also were several premiums on the list.

Life is random and the TBR server order is even more random.


----------



## Nafti (Dec 2, 2020)

I believe beef and bacon as well was this year.


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 2, 2020)

I wonder who won bacon @rlm  

I remember that one


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 2, 2020)

whiteknight said:
			
		

> I wonder who won bacon @rlm



practice the @username

You have to select it when it comes up


----------



## domains (Dec 2, 2020)

thanks for the @username tip, I didn't know that.  thought it would highlight automatically by using the @


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 2, 2020)

neither did I lol


----------



## Nafti (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a feeling now everyone is going to be tagged in posts! Right, [notify]MapleDots[/notify]? :lol:


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 2, 2020)

Crap, and so it begins  *CRAZY*


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 2, 2020)

[notify]Nafti[/notify]

I would agree with you lol  8)


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey everybody, check out the new feature!!

[notify]Nafti[/notify] [notify]rlm[/notify] [notify]whiteknight[/notify] [notify]MapleDots[/notify] [notify]domains[/notify]


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 2, 2020)

whiteknight said:
			
		

> I wonder who won bacon @rlm
> 
> I remember that one



yes, I brought home the bacon that day.
Anyone see Dragon's Den?  The HardBacon pitch?  That guy was mulling bacon but decided against it.  Maybe it would've helped his pitch?  It was pretty bad, he got slaughtered.


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 2, 2020)

A few that caught my eye:

Aura
Regal
Ranger
Asset
Parity
Plasma
Barber
Push
Heir
Ginger
Raise
Truly
Tech
Week
Matrix
Tone
Nor


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 2, 2020)

No - it was a horrible year for TBR. Nothing good. Nothing to see here. Move along.  I heard the .xyz market is great though - maybe check that out.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 2, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> No - it was a horrible year for TBR. Nothing good. Nothing to see here. Move along.  I heard the .xyz market is great though - maybe check that out.



HeHe  ;D


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 2, 2020)

Out of all of the 2020 domains, my favorites are (in this order): Aura, Ranger, Matrix, Regal, and Ginger.

P.S. Pixel wasn't this year, it was 2018 - how time flies.


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 2, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Out of all of the 2020 domains, my favorites are (in this order): Aura, Ranger, Matrix, Regal, and Ginger.
> 
> P.S. Pixel wasn't this year, it was 2018 - how time flies.



And all caught by MyID...


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 4, 2020)

I do remember tone being caught by siber [notify]Sally[/notify]


----------



## DomainRecap (Dec 4, 2020)

rlm said:
			
		

> And all caught by MyID...



Yep, and I can remember locking in Aura at virtually every non-MyiD site, and it dropped right after I made a couple of nice sales, so I was going to lay down some cash and potentially serious cash on it. Same thing to a lesser extent with Ranger, but I never got the chance. 

Aura is a great name and a 4-letter word with that type of positive vibe doesn't turn up very often. It would have been worth it to lay the smack down.


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 4, 2020)

Aura is also very brandable for many uses...  Ranger was another good one as it's also a very common last name..


----------



## rlm__ (Dec 4, 2020)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Yep, and I can remember locking in Aura at virtually every non-MyiD site, and it dropped right after I made a couple of nice sales, so I was going to lay down some cash and potentially serious cash on it. Same thing to a lesser extent with Ranger, but I never got the chance.
> 
> Aura is a great name and a 4-letter word with that type of positive vibe doesn't turn up very often. It would have been worth it to lay the smack down.



yep, I wanted that one too. I don't believe I entered an order at myid and regretted it.  I think after that is when I started going back to the dark side...


----------

